# Burgundy Hunt Coat. to buy or to not buy?



## Devonlad (3 August 2017)

Well iv been hunting for a little while, 22 years'ish... and have been lucky to hunt with a number of packs; Cotswold, Stevenstone, Torrington Farmers,Tetcott and a couple of crazy days with the Heythrop when it was lucky enough to have Julian there. Iv decided that I'm entering a mid life crisis at the age of 31 on Saturday and I'm going to break the rules and trade my black hunt coat for a Burgundy Hunt coat with four buttons! 
Yes that's right, I'm not a master, or hunt staff?  Apart from the odd day as a whip?! I'm going to buy and wear Burgundy... really its not pink, red or scarlet so should there be any real reason why I shouldn't?


----------



## Equi (3 August 2017)

Id be more linclined to ask the hunts you plan to hunt with. Some may be strict in that they only want black/tweed behind the master. Some might not care. 

Personally i can't image the coat you mean but im a traditionalist, i like to see just black and red lol


----------



## Devonlad (3 August 2017)

I am a traditionalist as well but I'm starting to think that hunting needs to move slightly with the times, do we really need to be ringing hunt sec's on a Friday night to see what colour hunt coat one should wear behind the master on a Saturday lawn meet? some of the black 'jackets' people wear these days are horrific in one persons eye (like me) compared to a well fitted practical Mears hunt coat in another colour?


----------



## Shay (5 August 2017)

Its difficult because so much of it is bound up with the concept of respect for the landowner - especially at a lawn meet.  Some hunts are fairly relaxed about it and would be happy to see you pretty much regardless.  But some are more traditional.  For me the question would be this - would my choice of coat upset someone else?  If so then I would not wear it (unless there was some other compelling reason.)  

Yes sometimes hunting does need to move with the times.  But sometimes the traditions actually have a purpose. The colour of your coat - and collar if you have one - makes you easy to identify in the rain, mist and haze.  It it is in tweed it is probably a child (unless before opening meet) and might need space and / or help.  (Or is good for a lead over something huge).  If it is in pink its a huntsman and if close you are in the wrong place.  If it has a collar it knows what it is doing and will help you.  If it is in blue it is female; if it is in black it is male (not that the distinction is terribly relevant these days.)  But there is a purpose behind those choices.


----------



## spacefaer (5 August 2017)

You definitely shouldn't have four buttons on your coat if you are not an MFH. Members of the field should have three. If you are going to whip in occasionally, then you should still have 3 and not 5 as employed hunt staff do. But you know this, surely? 

Do you mean burgundy or Padua red (as in the Pytchley hunt coat colour)?

It's going to look very odd in the field to be honest.

If you want to look different, then why not get a really good tweed and have a hunt coat made up in it instead? It looks very smart, is very practical, and you'll look like you know what you are doing.

I think you'll look like a lost showjumper......


----------



## Devonlad (7 August 2017)

Yes it is Pauda red (Burgundy as described in the advert) 

Why will it look odd? can't be any worse than some of the bridles / tack people put on there horses, I actually think it looks rather smart? 

Yes I have thought about going down the tweed route? 

I defiantly won't look like a lost show jumper......


----------



## Devonlad (7 August 2017)

What about a three button Gents Mears 'Grafton' Melange Hunt Coat???


----------



## popsdosh (7 August 2017)

I think you are running the risk of getting sent home as it is the colour for masters and hunt staff of a recognised hunt . Still I guess it is all part of the wind up .


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 August 2017)

Devonlad said:



			Yes it is Pauda red (Burgundy as described in the advert) 

I defiantly won't look like a lost show jumper......
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but you'll look a right tit in it!


----------



## spacefaer (7 August 2017)

Devonlad said:



			Yes it is Pauda red (Burgundy as described in the advert) 

Why will it look odd? can't be any worse than some of the bridles / tack people put on there horses, I actually think it looks rather smart? 

Yes I have thought about going down the tweed route? 

I defiantly won't look like a lost show jumper......
		
Click to expand...

Well if it's Padua red, then does it have the white Pytchley collar on it as well? 

Just because some people hunt in competition kit, wear plastic hats and showjumping jackets that finish at their hips, doesn't mean that the rest of us have to 

My OH has a tweed coat that he inherited from his grandfather - it's slightly longer than conventional, almost French cut, with the most beautifully tailored back and shoulders - it looks like it was made for him. He looks incredibly smart when he wears it (particularly with his tweed Patey) and it's commented on, and remembered ... but in a good way!

Can't add pic - sorry!


----------



## Devonlad (7 August 2017)

No its plain 'Pudua" red with no collar, but iv decided against it (mid life crisis point over) and going for the tweed with three buttons. its an extra £170 investment but hey ho this is my coat for life?! or until I get to fat to wear it... hopefully not for a while yet?

Yes poshdosh just a bit of fun LOL.


----------



## Devonlad (11 August 2017)

Came to my senses and bought a black Mears Grafton coat with three buttons! mid life crisis averted!


----------



## Auslander (11 August 2017)

Devonlad said:



			Came to my senses and bought a black Mears Grafton coat with three buttons! mid life crisis averted!
		
Click to expand...

Conformist!


----------



## Devonlad (11 August 2017)

Yes but I have a pair of custom military cavalry twill breeches from Oliver Brown to go with the coat! one more item of the bucket list! Small wins!


----------



## Auslander (11 August 2017)

Devonlad said:



			Yes but I have a pair of custom military cavalry twill breeches from Oliver Brown to go with the coat! one more item of the bucket list! Small wins!
		
Click to expand...

I was kidding! I was horrified at the thought of the Padua hunt coat!


----------



## spacefaer (11 August 2017)

Devonlad said:



			Yes but I have a pair of custom military cavalry twill breeches from Oliver Brown to go with the coat! one more item of the bucket list! Small wins!
		
Click to expand...

So do I! (except they're not Oliver Brown, they're vintage lol!)

I'd put a pic up, except the last time I did, TFC slapped my wrist as it had the photographer's graphic on it!


----------



## spacefaer (11 August 2017)

Auslander said:



			I was kidding! I was horrified at the thought of the Padua hunt coat!
		
Click to expand...

me too! I like eccentricity - but only when it pushes the boundaries, not when it leaps them and gallops off into the distance!!


----------

